# Infantry Officer



## ROYLE (18 Feb 2008)

I have looked around for as much info as I possibly could find and spoke to recruiters. But even after doing all that I am still nervous about actually applying. I really was hoping to become an infantry officer, I have a college diploma in Police Foundations and a Ba in Religion and culture.  I just want to be able to do a good job but I am a little worried because I have little experience with using a map but most of all I am terrified of the idea of letting those around me down. Do you think it would be a better idea just to go through infantry and after that contract is finished sign as an officer. Currently I have taken the year to travel through Asia and think about what I want but my time is coming to an end and I would like to hear what those of you who serve or have knowledge in this think ?


----------



## MdB (18 Feb 2008)

First thing, if you're not sure about this, take some time and make the move, or not, when you are clear with that in your mind. Once you make you move, make it decisively, be sure and have confidence. Otherwise, you will lose your time and others'.

You school background will not interfere in any way with your carreer choice. I myself am infantry officer and have a BA in Literature.

About you not knowing maps and stuff, keep in mind that the Forces will teach you whatever you need to become an infantry officer. You will develop and learn if you have the gut for the job.

As for going NCM and then officer, it depends on what you wanna do, where you are in your life (as I cannot tell your age from your lack of info in your profile). Some do it this way, but really it's what you make it.

Also, if you've been away from Canada more than 180 days (6 months) this will slow down your application process as they need to do an extensive background check.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2008)

ROYLE said:
			
		

> Do you think it would be a better idea just to go through infantry and after that contract is finished sign as an officer.



Its not that simple.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Feb 2008)

Being afraid of letting people down is natural, but be careful about letting this paralyse you.  As MdB said you will receive training if you are selected, and the system will not put you in charge of something that they don't think that you can handle.  You will either make it or you won't, and you will not know unless you try.  Assuming that you will be applying for DEO you can expect about two years of training before you would be a platoon commander (give or take).

Do not think that just "going infantry" as an NCM would be easy or a minor decision made to see if you like it.  Going Regular Force (which I assume here) would be a rather major commitment. 

If, on the other hand, you are applying to the Reserves it is a little less drastic.


----------



## ROYLE (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the info . I realize that I should just apply to be an infantry officer and give it my all and see if I am offered the job. I am only 23 just graduated university and took this last year to travel. My traveling will be finished in Sept and thats when I will start my application process.  This forum has really helped me out, I have one last question.  Lets say I have passed the interview process and have sign on, What happens if I don't cut it throughout the training?  Its just something I have always been curious about even before my interest in joining the army. Thanks again everyone


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (19 Feb 2008)

It will depend on why you do not complete the training.  It is generally quite easy to leave the Forces early in your training if you find military life just too difficult.  If it is just that the infantry is not for you but you have qualities that the CF find desireable you might find yourself in another occupation.  If, on the other hand, you cannot meet the standard (or show the potential to meet the standard) of any of the occupations you would most likely be shown the door but normally without any hard feelings.  There are many steps, however, before you get to that point and it is not arbitrary.  

I wouldn't worry about it too much, since worry won't achieve very much.  

The one thing that you _can_ control is your level of fitness prior to training.  Getting in great shape is perhaps the one great thing that you can do to set yourself up for success.


----------



## ROYLE (19 Feb 2008)

In terms of fitness I run on a regular basis between 5-7 k a day. I do weights 3 to 4 a week.. Any advice on other things I should be doing .. One thing is I am not that flexible will this play a huge factor into things. I am taking a beginners class to Yoga to improve on that but thats about it. My swimming skills are more than perfect.  But to understand the last comment. If I get on as an infantry officer and they do not think I should be in that position they will move me some were else or ask me to leave. I really want to be an infantry officer but not really interested in to many other positions. I am not say there bad but I don't think there really for me if that makes sense


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2008)

ROYLE said:
			
		

> In terms of fitness I run on a regular basis between 5-7 k a day. I do weights 3 to 4 a week.. Any advice on other things I should be doing .. One thing is I am not that flexible will this play a huge factor into things. I am taking a beginners class to Yoga to improve on that but thats about it. My swimming skills are more than perfect.



Go hiking. Start with day trips and do a few overnighters. Work up to carrying 60lbs or so. Get your feet hardened up but avoid getting injured.

Oh, and enjoy the company of women while you can! ;D


----------



## Long in the tooth (19 Feb 2008)

Good luck as an Infantry Officer.  If I may pass on what I have in told to recruits (your level will be higher):

Be where you're supposed to be, when you're supposed to be, with the kit you're supposed to have.  Wins 99% of the time.

I know it's simple and doesn't address battle procedure but you'll be taught that.

Always take pen (or pencil) and paper.  Never say you don't take notes because you can remember it - you can't.

Another 2 cents.... after all this get put together, mayber a doller somewhere?


----------



## ROYLE (19 Feb 2008)

Thank You everyone for the feedback and advice.  I hoping to make this a career but I know have a long way to go before I can even can  consider such a thing. Time will only tell .


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (19 Feb 2008)

Royle,

There are many threads on fitness.  Your cardio and weight training sound fine.  I am not sure how your swimming can be more than perfect. 

If you fail or decide to leave during your initial officer training it will generally be the end of your time with the Forces.  If it is an injury that halted you then anything can happen depending on what the medical folks say and there are so many different cases I won't try to speculate.  

If you make it to infantry training and then it turns out that you really just can't navigate or demostrate the ability to platoon command despite instruction then the system (ie more than one person) will have a look at your file.  As I said earlier they may offer you another occupation.  I know that right now you are keen for infantry but don't ignore some of the other occupations.  You would have invested some time and effort by that point, and it would be good to get some sort of return. 

Oddball would suggest that you cut out the negative waves and focus on positivity.


----------



## ROYLE (19 Feb 2008)

Yah thanks for all the info its a huge help..  I consider my swimming more than perfect because I swam nationals competed for many years, was a lifeguard for many years kept all qualifications update still, trained for deep diving and shallow diving and just learning how to cave dive.  I am sure there are tons of guys and gals  out there that can kick my butt, I am just a little cocky I guess ....  Like I said before my navigation worries me but if the teach it then I can make it work...  There are areas of the Canadian armed forces that are interesting but the infantry officer position seems like an amazing opportunity and a boat load of hard work ...


----------



## muskrat89 (19 Feb 2008)

> Like I said before my navigation worries me



So you  know how to ready and throw hand grenades?  ???  The point being is that, other than PT, listening and common sense - most skillsets are taught from scratch. Both skillsets are equally important, both are taught assuming you have no prior knowledge. Not being able to handle a weapon can fail you as effectively as not being able to read a map.

The internet is an enabler in that it allows folks like you and analyze this stuff to death. Analysis to paralysis. How much PT do I have to do? Is it gradual? Is it every day? What about rainy days? What if I jog now, but some days I run 3.5 km instead of 4? I can run 12km per day, but I move my arms funny. Do we do the same PT every day? What if we don't? The more info we feed you, the more your mind is going to conjure up "what ifs", and the more freaked out you will be.

If you want to do it, do it. The basic advice given here will carry you through.


----------



## ROYLE (19 Feb 2008)

Well you absolutely right muskrat89. I am in Japan now and will be back in Canada, September to apply. Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2008)

Why not sail back? That should help with the navigation!  ;D

But seriously... if you're freaked about it, try hooking up with a local outdoor club or orienteering club when you get back. They should have dozens of nav geeks who'd be happy to help you figure out the compass, pacing etc.


----------



## observor 69 (19 Feb 2008)

ROYLE said:
			
		

> Well you absolutely right muskrat89. I am in Japan now and will be back in Canada, September to apply. Thanks for all the info everyone.



On being able to master the skill set of an Infantry officer:

Major Charles Emerson Winchester III on his first very trying experience at "meatball" surgery at the 4077th MASH.

Paraphrased "Well I guess if they can master it then I should be able to."


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Mar 2008)

I'm looking into going after either Infantry or Armored officer;

I was wondering if anyone out there could tell me about the general life as an infantry officer I guess - having never been one myself I can only speculate.
One of my main concerns/questions is; once you complete training and are posted to a pl, do you really only stay there for a couple years max and then head off to desk jobs never to see a pl commd position again ? Or is that untill if youre lucky enough to make it up the ranks to coy commd, you spend a couple years in that position and are moved to a staff job again? It just seems like very little field time ...
(i dont specifically mean field time, but time in posns such as pl commd/coy commd/coy 2ic, lav captain etc)

could someone please explain how often you get moved around, and just generally how much time in certain posns throughout your career you can expect ? Is it possible that say you were a few years in as a Lt or Cpt and a tour was coming up with one of the regiments companies, could you request (well in advance obviously) to be moved to a more combat oriented posn rather than be a crse officer at the infantry school or something?

Im not trying to downplay the importance of the many staff jobs the army has for officers, I just really enjoy that side of the military and it would really suck to do all that training and never actually get to command troops in combat - but then again i fear there's alot of officers potentially that live through that. If I were very enthusiastic about sticking around the companies and platoons rather than desk jobs, and performed well (like the NCO workd, im sure there are guys that would prefer some cushier jobs to the physical potentially violent ones) is it possible to spend a good chunk of your career this way versus the various pen/paper jobs?

Again, Im well aware of the importance that every job is done well to ensure the machine functions well - I just want an understanding of what im getting into before I make the plunge. I like going where the Infantry goes, on the ground, and I'd like to keep it that way... in an officers context   ;D as much as can be expected anyway

Thanks for your attention


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2008)

This post is a few years old, but it's still a good start point:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1155/post-12245.html#msg12245


----------



## kincanucks (19 Mar 2008)

Once again.  We don't put armor (US spelling) on our officers so that they are more protected.  However, we do call them Armour Officers when they are in the Armour occupation.


----------



## Yrys (19 Mar 2008)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> I'm looking into going after either Infantry or Armored officer;



About armour, maybe that could help :

Armour DP1  

A Life in ARMOUR


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Mar 2008)

- I just want an understanding of what im getting into before I make the plunge

Wow, thanks for being really helpful, especially as directing staff. I really appreciate your opendmindedness.I also really appreciated the broad brush stroke you painted me with assuming i'm some kind of hard charging imbecile that doesn't understand what the Infantry is like. I attempted at least several times to drive home the point that I was not in any way whatsoever holding one posn in any order of "greatness" over another, all I was trying to get at was what I should expect. I'll know never to ask a general question about what to expect on these forums again - and in the end, after you were done being sarcastic and wasting forum space elaborating on subjects im already well aware of, you didn't even answer the question that I thought was pretty ****ing relevant considering it's a career choice.

You'll do what you're told to do - Oh WOW really? Is that what this comes down to? Crap sorry, I didn't realize that was how the military worked - thank you for pointing that out to me, I would have been miserable without first acquiring knowledge of that fact.

Get the chip off of your f-ing shoulder "sir".


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2008)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> _- I just want an understanding of what im getting into before I make the plunge_
> <snip>
> 
> Get the chip off of your f-ing shoulder "sir".



Mack, slow down.  Did you read the thread I directed you to?  The bitter truth, if you want to consider it that, is that there are not as many field jobs as there are willing officers.  Also, every one of those staff jobs has to be done by someone, and they are best done by officers that understand that they are supporting the field force - even when they are instructors, base staff, HQ staff, recruiting, or any number of other jobs you might end up with.  I've known officers with most of their careers up to the rank of major in units, and others with minimal field time - and members of neither group are necessarily where they want to be every day of every posting.  Frankly, an officer with maximum unit experience can have greater problems adjusting to the world outside the field force when he/she eventually winds up there, than one who has transited back aand forth at each posting cycle.

There are models the career managers use for career expectations, but they seldom resemble anyone's actual career paths, they are just average potential paths for discussing the posting opportunities and career courses an officer might expect.  And because they seldom represent a broad swath of reality, they make poor examples to describe for new applicants.

All I can suggest is that it you want to go to the infantry, you need to be prepared to make the most of the unit postings you have and never regret the time you spend in other jobs.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (19 Mar 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Mack, slow down.  Did you read the thread I directed you to?  The bitter truth, if you want to consider it that, is that there are not as many field jobs as there are willing officers.  Also, every one of those staff jobs has to be done by someone, and they are best done by officers that understand that they are supporting the field force - even when they are instructors, base staff, HQ staff, recruiting, or any number of other jobs you might end up with.  I've known officers with most of their careers up to the rank of major in units, and others with minimal field time - and members of neither group are necessarily where they want to be every day of every posting.  Frankly, an officer with maximum unit experience can have greater problems adjusting to the world outside the field force when he/she eventually winds up there, than one who has transited back aand forth at each posting cycle.
> 
> There are models the career managers use for career expectations, but they seldom resemble anyone's actual career paths, they are just average potential paths for discussing the posting opportunities and career courses an officer might expect.  And because they seldom represent a broad swath of reality, they make poor examples to describe for new applicants.
> 
> All I can suggest is that it you want to go to the infantry, you need to be prepared to make the most of the unit postings you have and never regret the time you spend in other jobs.



I did read the thread, but I still found some things unclear
That's the kind of answer I was looking to find - Thanks

Cheers


----------

